# Restraining order



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Can somebody give me a clue on how to obtain a restraining order against a person for harassment?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

trodery said:


> Can somebody give me a clue on how to obtain a restraining order against a person for harassment?


Is it as simple as going down to the police station & requesting one?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Go to the police dept.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Does this have anything to do with covered parking?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Call JQ to handle the pest!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Tell her you will pay for a 1yr. subscription to eharmony.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Dangl Trod, I was just kidding in your Tundra post! :rotfl:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

:rotfl:


Blk Jck 224 said:


> Is it as simple as going down to the police station & requesting one?


:rotfl:. rs


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Hullahopper said:


> Dangl Trod, I was just kidding in your Tundra post! :rotfl:


thats kinda funny right there..

Yea PD or atty can help i think...needs to be filed with court i believe


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

http://bit.ly/19ivlkK


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

yea need to go to police dept. it is not as easy as you think though. you will have to prove that they are have physically threatened your life or that they have done something to make you feel threatened. have a gf now that her ex would show up on her doorstep and leave stuff for her, watch her in the parking lot and call and text her nonstop, she would block his number he'd go get a new phone. she finally had enough and went to LC pd and they assigned her to a detective and the lady was really nice and even went and talked to him. but said since he never threatened her or harmed her the DA wouldnt sign a restraining order. she did tell him however that he was no longer welcomed and that if he stepped foot on her property again he would be arrested for trespassing. thats why women have a problem, something almost has to happen before theyll issue a restraining order, i think its kinda backwards.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

The police can issue a 30 day restraining order. For a longer term, you have to go to the city/county attorney.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

The repo man is already after your truck!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

FINNFOWLER said:


> The repo man is already after your truck!


Haha!! :rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Ask txgoddess. she has one on me.....


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

24Buds said:


> Ask txgoddess. she has one on me.....


I bet she's been on both sides of that predicament!!!


----------



## flounder boy (Oct 26, 2006)

The police can not issue a restraining order. You will need to go to your local jp, file for an order and have a hearing scheduled where you will present your case to a judge. If the judge awards your order then go file a copy with your local police. It will help your case to have a police report to present at the hearing. The DA office can issue an emergency protection order if an assault related charge is filed on the subject of the complaint. I hope this helps.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I have one on Fruit Cake. Sherriff came by the house wrote it up no problem. I renew it once a year.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lsube0555 said:


> yea need to go to police dept. it is not as easy as you think though. you will have to prove that they are have physically threatened your life or that they have done something to make you feel threatened. have a gf now that her ex would show up on her doorstep and leave stuff for her, watch her in the parking lot and call and text her nonstop, she would block his number he'd go get a new phone. she finally had enough and went to LC pd and they assigned her to a detective and the lady was really nice and even went and talked to him. but said since he never threatened her or harmed her the DA wouldnt sign a restraining order. she did tell him however that he was no longer welcomed and that if he stepped foot on her property again he would be arrested for trespassing. thats why women have a problem, something almost has to happen before theyll issue a restraining order, i think its kinda backwards.


Dang...Is it really that good?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

flounder boy said:


> The police can not issue a restraining order. You will need to go to your local jp, file for an order and have a hearing scheduled where you will present your case to a judge. If the judge awards your order then go file a copy with your local police. It will help your case to have a police report to present at the hearing. The DA office can issue an emergency protection order if an assault related charge is filed on the subject of the complaint. I hope this helps.


Gonzales PD issued a 30 day restrianing order for my neice after her brother assualted her. They then advised her to go to the county attorney to get a permanate order.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Each county is different. Harris county you have to have a lawyer to do all that paperwork before you go before the judge.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ha! League City police said I need to file the report where the offender lives, that police department sent me to a county judge, the county judge's office said "we don't do those here" and offered no other assistance.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Easy if you have a lawyer, don't have to prove anything for a 30-day order.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is it who I think it is???


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is it who I think it is???


YES!


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Sheriff issued one for my daughter, then told her to get her CHL, she havent had a problem in 3 years.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Another fine of pass the buck with local government but when something bad happens they have all the answers.good luck

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Restraining Orders are civil matters, not criminal, the Police do not handle civil matters so don't go to the PoPo for a restraining order. Constables handle civil matters and the Judge they work for handles civil matters like restraining orders. Now also understand that restraining orders aren't worth much if they're violated by the other person and are not enforceable by Police. If it can be proven the restraining order was violated then the Judge who issued the order can impose a fine usually but sometimes minor jail time.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Ex wife?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> YES!


You might have to send a pack of coyotes over there... LOL


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Maybe what your dealing with could fall under stalking and should be handled by the police to get the restraining order procedure started. Just trying to think of something here.

https://www.oag.state.tx.us/victims/stalking.shtml


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ducatibilt said:


> Maybe what your dealing with could fall under stalking and should be handled by the police to get the restraining order procedure started. Just trying to think of something here.
> 
> https://www.oag.state.tx.us/victims/stalking.shtml


That looks very helpful!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

You gotta uphill battle if this person is a female doing this to a male, trod. Documentation is the key to playing the winning hand. Taking pictures of them doing it will do more than document. There's more than just a little psychology involved in that part. 

Or 1-800-hitman  

good luck brother


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You might have to send a pack of coyotes over there... LOL


Coyotes cant or wont help.... Professional courtesy. :tongue:


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> I have one on Fruit Cake. Sherriff came by the house wrote it up no problem. I renew it once a year.


 how is 'ol fruitcake!!! hunting season is just around the corner!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Mont said:


> Or 1-800-hitman


You have experience in these matters, Mont?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Jeff SATX said:


> how is 'ol fruitcake!!! hunting season is just around the corner!


He's in & out of jail for doing stupid stuff.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Just go ahead and post up the whole story, hell we pretty much know the rest.....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

jtupper said:


> You have experience in these matters, Mont?


I gotta shotgun, rifle and a 4WD too.


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wolf6151 said:


> Restraining Orders are civil matters, not criminal, the Police do not handle civil matters so don't go to the PoPo for a restraining order. Constables handle civil matters and the Judge they work for handles civil matters like restraining orders. Now also understand that restraining orders aren't worth much if they're violated by the other person and are not enforceable by Police. If it can be proven the restraining order was violated then the Judge who issued the order can impose a fine usually but sometimes minor jail time.


^ what he said...restraining orders have nothing to do with the police department.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Peace Bonds and Restraining Orders aren't worth the paper they're written on. JMO.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Wolf6151 said:


> Peace Bonds and Restraining Orders aren't worth the paper they're written on. JMO
> 
> My opinion also Wolf!! The police will show up, look at the paper and say ok...so ? However, if they assault you at that time they can arrest them but the restraining order has nothing to do with it since it is civil.
> If they're coming to your property then it would be the county you live in, not that person's county. It's the city, county and/or state where the offense occured.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Tucsonred said:


> Wolf6151 said:
> 
> 
> > Peace Bonds and Restraining Orders aren't worth the paper they're written on. JMO
> ...


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> Tucsonred said:
> 
> 
> > So, Why does the Sheriffs dept issue them? I disagree with this statement.
> ...


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

In a family violence situation, usually if a charge is filed, at the request of the complainant a MOEP (emergency order of protection) can also be filed. Like Wolf says, the police fills out the paperwork, but a judge has to sign it. A Restraining cannot be enforced by the police.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, I'm confused! I have issued one to fruitcake from the sherrifs dept. The deputy told me that if this guy sets foot on my property that they would throw him in jail. I understand you have to prove his being on your land. I woud just close the auto gate & call the sherrif. 
Yall are saying this isn't how it works.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is it who I think it is???





trodery said:


> YES!





Ducatibilt said:


> Maybe what your dealing with could fall under stalking and should be handled by the police to get the restraining order procedure started. Just trying to think of something here.
> 
> https://www.oag.state.tx.us/victims/stalking.shtml





trodery said:


> That looks very helpful!


She is stalking you now?










http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4150241&postcount=1


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> She is stalking you now?
> 
> View attachment 495174
> 
> ...


LOL... You are BRILLIANT for figuring out who it is


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> She is stalking you now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In his dreams!!!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> She is stalking you now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, you are like a real life 2Cool Wiki.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Awesome, you are like a real life 2Cool Wiki.


LOMA!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Awesome, you are like a real life 2Cool Wiki.


whats a wiki?


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Mont said:


> I gotta shotgun, rifle and a 4WD too.


Queue duelling banjos...


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Mont said:


> I gotta shotgun, rifle and a 4WD too.


Yeah Mont,

But can you skin a buck and run a trout line?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> Ask txgoddess. she has one on me.....


Not that you adhere to it...



CORNHUSKER said:


> I bet she's been on both sides of that predicament!!!


Negative. I'm too lazy to stalk anyone.

I can tell you that it's very difficult to get one based on someone simply harassing you without threatening you. It's way easier to have the number blocked through your cell phone carrier, block them on FB, and have any emails filtered directly to your recycle bin. When they start parking outside the house, it's a little easier to get rid of them.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

manwitaplan said:


> Yeah Mont,
> 
> But can you skin a buck and run a trout line?


yep, and I got a shovel too. I know one thing for sure, don't park in front of Goddess's house. I like the way she thinks. You don't have to lead them near as far when they are sitting still.  A long time ago, I sold my first house over a psycho female neighbor. That house sold 6 times in the following 7 years. The PD eventually nabbed her when she started doing the same thing to another female. As long as it was female on male, they wouldn't touch it. People don't change for the most part.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Mont said:


> yep, and I got a shovel too. I know one thing for sure, don't park in front of Goddess's house. I like the way she thinks. You don't have to lead them near as far when they are sitting still.  A long time ago, I sold my first house over a psycho female neighbor. That house sold 6 times in the following 7 years. The PD eventually nabbed her when she started doing the same thing to another female. As long as it was female on male, they wouldn't touch it. People don't change for the most part.


I've only spoken to one neighbor once in the two years I've lived here. Never met any of the others. We're all anti-social and we like it that way. Police have NOTHING else to do so they patrol the neighborhood constantly. No shenanigans allowed.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I've only spoken to one neighbor once in the two years I've lived here. Never met any of the others. We're all anti-social and we like it that way. Police have NOTHING else to do so they patrol the neighborhood constantly. No shenanigans allowed.


 No!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> No!!!! :rotfl:


Pipe down. Nobody pulled your string.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Pipe down. Nobody pulled your string.


 Sorry... slow day. :rotfl:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> She is stalking you now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are amazing. How do you remember the whole WWW?


----------

